# my crickets keep escaping...........



## Metal_face (Oct 2, 2008)

........and my parents arent too happy!!! :lol2: anybody know of a way to keep them in the viv or any kind traps i can use so my mum keeps telling me off cos they are in her bed :whistling2:?


----------



## davehuston (Sep 11, 2007)

How the f:censor:k are they getting into her bed? I have kept Reptiles for years and never found a crix in the bed.... 

Anyway, sticky tape and some smelly cheese. Put cheese on bit of sticky tape and wait.


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

what sort of viv do you have?

we have the usual wooden vivs with glass doors and we stop crickets escaping by sticking velcrow strip straight down the middle between the glass pannels so that they still open but the crickets cant get through.

We also find that the can get out of the vents so we put the metal mesh section of a tea strainer over the vent cover and glued it with a hot glue gun around it so that they couldnt escape from there. If you cant do this then get an insect screen, cut out a piece to fit over and stick that to the back.

Hope this helps!

: victory:

Amy x


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

we use a piece of fruit and some ant powder  works a treat. unfortunatly crix are amazing escape artists and no matter how hard you try you will allways have escapees lol


----------



## Metal_face (Oct 2, 2008)

they seem to be in every room of the house!! lol i selotaped some tissue paper over the vents the otherday, so hopefully that should help.

like the idea about the velcro!!! i bought some the otherday so i shal be sticking some of that on!


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

get locusts lol

used to use crickets they are soooooooooo annoying, but now i use locusts and they have only ever got loose because my OH is a knob and doesnt do it quick enough lol


----------



## keeps2008 (Sep 22, 2008)

i have that prob well i used to till i bought a couple of venus fly traps and put them round the house now i occationally find half a cricket sticking outta them also great to watch too lol: victory:


----------



## jenky (Sep 22, 2008)

ive found crickets in every room of the house, in our bed once but catch them everywere. i feel its one of those things. i now keep it to a minimum as i found how they were getting out before! i caught a huge black cricket in the dineing room the other night, i havent fed black crickest for over a month!!! 

the amount of very large spiders has also risen in our house, my snakehead (fish) loves it lol cause he gets all the ones i catch.


----------



## Metal_face (Oct 2, 2008)

my step dad aint too bothered its just that 1 of the conditions of my mum ok'ing me getting reptiles was that there were no crickets escaping! lol oh well, she will just have to put up with it


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

I know how you feel mine are always escaping a well I dont usually use them but have cwd hatchlings and that is all they will eat just now I find them in every room in the house even in the bath I hate the things:bash:


----------



## zakiechan (Jun 21, 2011)

*crickets escaping*

hi i have 2 bearded dragons and a wooden viv crickets keep escaping and my dad is moning can they breed if they get out


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

if they get out yes they can breed. 

do you keep you cricks in a cricket keeper. one of those things with the tubes etc, as we used to use one and found they can actually escape out of them.


----------



## RainbowCharley (May 28, 2011)

Have you checked that they aren't escaping from whatever you're keeping the crickets in? We brought some back from the pet shop once and left the boxes in a carrier bag for an hour or so, went to get them out and realised one of the boxes had come open slightly and some escaped. We were finding them in our bed and all sorts =| 

Good luck


----------



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

Throw them into a fridge before feeding, check your glass sliding doors to make sure they are shut fast.....tape net curtain over the vents and any wire outlet...job done imo


----------



## 98741 (Jun 5, 2011)

I have a cricket in my bathroom, I can hear it but I cant see it, I think its behind the tiles with some of the plumbing. Hopefully it will get hungry and come out for the bait! Either that or die of starvation.


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

dont use them anymore,bludy things ,dubia roaches rule..had a good few escape from my geckos exo terra viv out of the sliding blanks on top,even when shut the little critters escaped..kept finding them everywhere,got on top of it now in the house,havnt seen or herd any for ages,but the garage is another matter.switch to dubia roaches..good luck with the escapees


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

For as long as you have crickets you will have escapees. I put mine in a plastic storage tub with a self made mesh lid. Its escape proof. I feed my beardies crickets one by one, when I see ones eaten I will put another in. Every now and then one will get away from me but when I first started with them I would get 10-20 a week escaping.


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

when you buy them tip them into a RUB, and they shouldnt escape. if you mean they are escapeing from the viv, then you need to fill any gaps with silicone - aquatic silicone


----------



## Racheykins90 (Jun 2, 2011)

I've learnt not to keep too many in my room anymore, I have a large storage tub with mesh lid (thanks to speedywheels) in my garage and i transfer small tubs of 10 crix every day to feed my LG's and i only open these little tubs within the vivs  Still do find escapees but not as many as when i was using banded crickets or when I kept loads of bugs in my room!

i've got some sticky bug traps around but nothings caught in them yet!


----------



## Beardie_Newb (Apr 4, 2011)

With Dubia's, are they handled much the same? do they go into darkness (tubes) and just bung them in? I'm tempted to try my beardie on them, I used locust last time I bought some, now just picked up some crickets (freshly delviered) and already they stink. I hate crickets, they make my skin crawl, Locust I can deal with, they're funny. I'd like to try some Dubia's though.


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

dubias smell very little if at all,ya can get smells if you put veg in with them,dubias cant climb smooth verticle serfices,i feed them out of a bowl,read that 1 dubia is equivelent to 11 crickets for nutrition value
easy to breed just a tub with vented lid and heat mat,water gel,oranges wheat and bran ,or dogfood


----------



## Beardie_Newb (Apr 4, 2011)

nunny said:


> dubias smell very little if at all,ya can get smells if you put veg in with them,dubias cant climb smooth verticle serfices,i feed them out of a bowl,read that 1 dubia is equivelent to 11 crickets for nutrition value
> easy to breed just a tub with vented lid and heat mat,water gel,oranges wheat and bran ,or dogfood


Thanks for the info! Have been reading a bit about them since posting, seems a good idea, I will probably buy a little sample box to see if Sid likes them first. When you say you feed them out of a bowl, you mean you collect them in a bowl in their little environment then put them in the viv? It's the whole transferring them from one place to the other I'm thinking about, but other than that, I think I'll deffo get some.


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

Beardie_Newb said:


> Thanks for the info! Have been reading a bit about them since posting, seems a good idea, I will probably buy a little sample box to see if Sid likes them first. When you say you feed them out of a bowl, you mean you collect them in a bowl in their little environment then put them in the viv? It's the whole transferring them from one place to the other I'm thinking about, but other than that, I think I'll deffo get some.


yep i keep mine in a big container,i get 10 out at a time and put them in small stainless dog bowl,which goes in viv.to be honest 10 medium roaches lasts about 1 min.when theyv gone i put 10 more in.they cant climb out of bowl budy


----------



## Beardie_Newb (Apr 4, 2011)

nunny said:


> yep i keep mine in a big container,i get 10 out at a time and put them in small stainless dog bowl,which goes in viv.to be honest 10 medium roaches lasts about 1 min.when theyv gone i put 10 more in.they cant climb out of bowl budy


Sounds ideal to me! I'll put an order in Monday


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

i think i should rent out my dog lol 
he is a cricket dog he can clear a room of 10 crickets in 1 hour some how lol


----------

